
Google's Eric Schmidt Won't Talk About The iPhone At Apple Board Meetings, WTF? - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/01/13/googles-eric-schmidt-wont-talk-about-the-iphone-at-apple-board-meetings-wtf/
======
paul
Because Time Warner needs protection from Google? I have a hard time feeling
sorry for the telco and cable monopolies.

